# wood working tools



## PG Fab (Apr 15, 2008)

My dad recently passed away and has some tools Id like to sell to help my mom. there is a crafstman/king sealy wood lathe( no motor) and a craftsman joiner(no motor) and a firestorm miter saw with a home made table. If ya'll know anyone that might be interested, thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that first pic looks like a painting


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine in February. Very hard thing to go through.


----------

